# aristocraft parts



## todbod (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi all does anyone know where I can find some aristocraft center cab replacement motor trucks as they are the perfect size for my new models im building can be new or used thanks Tod hetherington.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

todbod said:


> Hi all does anyone know where I can find some aristocraft center cab replacement motor trucks as they are the perfect size for my new models im building can be new or used thanks Tod hetherington.


Give this a bump for you.
I am not into G scale except the one I have for the Christmas tree.

I did some searching but came up with nothing. :dunno:


----------

